# Love Big Joshy Swimbaits!



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I finally got around to using Big Joshy Swimbaits this year and to say I'm impressed is an understatement. The action is amazing! I'm not one to praise tackle, but wow! I can see why they work now that I've used them. They definitely work for saugeye in the flow! Thanks to everyone for posting praises about these in the past that led me to them! I have to say I'll likely use these the rest of my life and look forward to expanding to using them for other species.

They look like they will catch just about anything! Does anyone have any suggestions for colors/sizes for other fish? The 2.75 ultimate Chartreuse is killing it right now for saugeye! I'm a little hesitant to get the larger ones for around central Ohio, but would imagine they'd be Pike killers.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

There great baits! And the 3.25 can be just as good if not better around here. I like having a few color options to cover dirty,clean,and dingy water. Get some natural colors. Some Bright colors and some in-between. You can doctor the colors with spike it markers if needed. 
The joshy crawls are pretty sweet to... 
They are great multi species baits!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Lemon shad has been biggest producer for me. I just bought a bunch of 2" for crappie fishing.


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Are Joshy baits available in Cbus at locations other than Fisherman's Warehouse ?? How about Hilton Head ?
I have to be here for a whole 4 weeks.  ....tight lines.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Big Joshy Swimbaits- Original Designs, Made in Ohio. Crafted to have better action for better results.



Like Saugeyefisher said The 3.25 are good too. I usually wait until the water temps are around 60 to go bigger, but they will bite them in cold water too. I like Slush, ultimate Chartreuse and smoke shad colors best.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Agree with the statements about the 3.25 baits. I expanded my collection of 3.25 Joshy’s this winter. I have both sizes, at least two boxes of each in 14 colors. I use the 2.3’s for white bass.
Joshy’s have been very good to me.
However, there are days that other swimbaits will out produce them. Different fall rates and actions...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Southernsaug said:


> Big Joshy Swimbaits- Original Designs, Made in Ohio. Crafted to have better action for better results.
> 
> 
> 
> Like Saugeyefisher said The 3.25 are good too. I usually wait until the water temps are around 60 to go bigger, but they will bite them in cold water too. I like Slush, ultimate Chartreuse and smoke shad colors best.


Honestly I haven’t fished the larger size in the very early spring but, I was talking with ODNR this winter about different prey species and their comment was to start the year with larger baits as there is no young of year bait running around yet. Seemed to make sense...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Gottagofishn said:


> Honestly I haven’t fished the larger size in the very early spring but, I was talking with ODNR this winter about different prey species and their comment was to start the year with larger baits as there is no young of year bait running around yet. Seemed to make sense...


This is how I think. Ice out through spawn I like big baits ... Then once things start spawning I start going small. But that's not to say I haven't caught my share on twisters or small swims early on as well.....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

The J5’s can be fantastic during the winter, November-January. I’ve caught 12 and 13” saugeye on them. Remember, we’re also throwing 4 to 5” jerk baits at this time of year. I probably throw the 3.25’s more than anything tho.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I really appreciate your input. Now I just have to dip into the tackle fund a little deeper ;o)


----------

